# Meerforellen in der Treene?



## Birger (31. Mai 2004)

hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem Fliegenfischen in der Treene (Schleswig-Holstein) auf Meerforellen? Ich hab da 20 Jahre gewohnt und auch einige Meerforellen eher zufällig beim Spinnfischen gefangen, es sind aber reichlich da, ich weiß nur nicht wann genau diese zu fangen sind. War jemand schon mal da und hats versucht?


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Treene?*

Hallo!

Ich bin nur mal auf der Treene Kanu gefahren. Von Mefos hört man so gut wie gar nichts. ( auf jeden Fall in Rendsburg)


----------



## Ansgar (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Treene?*

Birger,

die guten Zeiten scheinen vorbei... zumindestens in der Strecke oberhalb Hollingstedt. Unterhalb bis Friedrichstadt weiss ich nicht so genau.

Mittlerweile sind die Mefo Faenge in der Treene stark zurueckgegangen, scheinbar wegen Sedimenteintrag/Ueberduengung und Zerstoerung der Laichgruende durch Flachwasser-Kajak-Fahrer (staken in Kiesbetten kommt anscheinend nicht so gut) - jedenfalls sind dies die Vermutungen, die fuer den Rueckgang immer wieder genannt werden. 

Besetzt (meist E-fischen und ausbrueten) wird von der Treenegemeinschaft zwar noch, die letzte Fangstatistik der Treenegemeinschaft, die ich gesehen habe, sagte aber nur 14 Merforellen im gesamten Jahr, war glaube ich 2001. Die Jahre davor haben sich die Faenge staendig verschlechtert...
Vielleicht kann jemand aus den Vereinen Juebek, Flensburg oder Schleswig ja nochmal die letzten Daten reinstellen....

Fangen kannst (konntest?) Du Mefos in der Treene zu jeder Jahreszeit, die meisten werden allerdings im Fruehjahr nach dem Laichen gefangen (Januar bis Maerz) oder im Fruehsommer gefangen.

Falls sich an den Fangstatistiken nichts geaendert hat, bist Du in anderen Fluessen deutlich besser dran, wenn es denn ein Fluss sein soll...

Beste Gruesse, hoffe geholfen zu haben
Ansgar


----------



## Birger (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Treene?*

ja danke, ich war mal zum Hechtspinnen bei Hollingsstedt und da kam ein Trupp Meerforellen durch, alle um die 6-10 Pfund. Wir haben schnell Wasserkugel und Fliege rangemacht, einen Fisch kurz gehakt und einer ging auf die Wasserkugel, aber sie verschwinden halt wieder schnell und nach 10 Minuten wars das.
Letzten Sommer hab ich einen gesehen der nen original Lachs auf einen japanroten Twister gefangen hat, total irre. Naja, die Ostsee ist dann wohl doch ergiebiger.


----------



## arno (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Treene?*

Moin!
 die guten Zeiten scheinen vorbei... zumindestens in der Strecke oberhalb Hollingstedt. Unterhalb bis Friedrichstadt weiss ich nicht so genau.
Genau, da ist doch nix mehr drinn!
Ich war da letztes Jahr für ne Woche und habe ausser einen Bierdeckel und einer Krabbe nix gefangen!
Die habe doch ne Schleuse da oben gebaut, da kommt doch nix mehr durch!
Und dann stehen ja dort auch noch reichlich Stellnetze!


----------



## Birger (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Treene?*

@arno: bei uns in friedrichstadt ist jede menge drin. letztes jahr kamen wieder richtig viele zander in guten größen vor. wir hatten lange kein so gutes zanderjahr. und dann noch der lachs auf twister. die mefos ziehen bei uns eh nur vorbei, also hier stehen die chancen eher schlecht. wo warst du denn angeln, dass du nichts gefangen hast?


----------



## Birger (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Treene?*

Hui! wir waren jetzt ein paar mal los und haben mehrere fische um die 5kg springen sehen! die kommen in einem mordstempo aus dem schilf gerast und steigen 2-3 mal in der flussmitte und hauen dann wieder ab. 2 kontakte mit der fliegenrute auf streamer, jedesmal der hammerbiss, die haben gleich 10 meter schnur durch die finger gezogen und dann weg (waren beide bei meinem kumpel dran und der hat noch nie was mit der fliege gefangen, da fehlte noch der anhiebreflex#u ). 
es lohnt sich also schon drauf zu angeln, noch ein bisschen glück dazu und dann klappts auch mit der meerforelle (muss man nicht gleich bis an die ostsee fahren).#6


----------



## Broder (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Treene?*

Moin,
sehr sehr Interessant!!!!
wo warst Du den ?- Du kommst aus Göttingen - hier läuft das unter Treene???
-von der Treene bis zur Ostsee ist ja nicht weit- oder was ist für dich weit?
Gruß
PS willst Du noch oder lebst Du schon mit den Meerforellen?


----------



## Birger (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Treene?*

Hi Broder,
ich studiere im Moment in Göttingen, fahre aber hin und wieder nach hause (Friedrichstadt) und angel dann in der Treene bei Ostenfeld/Hollingstedt. Da gibt es einen Hotspot, den ich leider nicht verraten darf, aber man kann sie überall im Mittellauf fangen.
Ich finde es aber trotzdem weit bis zur Ostsee (ca. 1-2std. Fahrt), jedenfalls bei den Benzinpreisen, aber immer noch recht angenehm wenn man den Rest Deutschlands betrachtet. Und wenn sie in der  Treene beißen (und auch noch so groß sind), muss ich ja nicht an die Ostsee fahren, oder?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Treene?*

Ab in den Chat


----------



## Nordangler (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Treene?*

Birger soll ich den verraten??
Aber das mache ich auch nicht.
In der Treene werden regelmäßig Mefos gefangen und das nicht wenig. Die meisten schweigen sich aber über die Fänge aus.
Wie halt die Meerforellenangler oft sind tauchen ihre Fänge nirgendswo auf.
Wer es auch mal versuchen möchte, sollte es auch mal in Esperstoff wagen. Von dem Auslauf Bollingsteder Au aus runter die nächsten 5 km.
Aufgefallen ist auch, das es wieder vermehrt Bachforellenfänge gibt. Teilweise kommen die Altangler mit 3-5 Fischen nach Hause. Alle zwischen 40-50 cm.

Jetzt noch eine kleine Geschichte am Rande.
Ein Bekannter von mir (angelt seit 1956 auf Meerforelle) hatte letztes Jahr eine schöne Mefo im Drill. Der Fisch hat wunderbar gekämpft, mußte aber nach knapp 5 Minuten vor meinen Kollegen kapitulieren.
Er nahm den Fisch andächtig in die Hand und betrachtete sie. Dann wendete er sich mir zu und sagte: " Ist dies nicht ein toller Kämpfer gewesen ? Ich darauf ahnungslos jo das hat er. Er maß sie darauf. Der Fisch war 76 cm lang. Und ??
Dann setzte er das blanke Silber wieder zurück in die Treene mit den Worten: Das hat der sich verdient.
Die nächsten 5 Minuten konnte ich erst mal nichts sagen.
Erwähnenswert ist noch, das dieser ältere Herr schon 3 Mefos über einen Meter hatte.
Der letzten erst letztes Jahr am 4. Januar.


Sven


----------



## Birger (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Treene?*

Wer Jörg Ovens kennt: er hat dieses Jahr eine, leider tote, Meerforelle von 11,9 Kg gefunden. die ist auf ne überschwemmte Wiese geschwommen und hat nicht wieder rausgefunden, leider. Die war schon mindestens 1-2 Wochen tot und wog trotzdem noch so viel. Lebendig haben wir die auf ca. 15Kg geschätzt. Die Bilder dazu hängen im Angelladen in Friedrichstadt.


----------

